# William Schatner on gun control



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

This what you talking about???
http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/10/william-shatner-on-gun-control-1464048


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Never was a shat man fan until then. Good one.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG that was funny!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> This what you talking about???
> http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/10/william-shatner-on-gun-control-1464048


THAT IT'S, thanks for finishing it up


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Freaking awesome


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL. Reminds me of the hillarious bar holdup scene in movie *Code of Silence* with Chuck Norris.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

That's pretty good!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

And that's why Shatner is the man!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

beam me up scottie


----------



## FishDogy (May 27, 2008)

That was too cool!!


----------

